# PSI Sharpening System



## Bob Willing (Jul 4, 2008)

http://www.pennstateind.com/store/LCGRIND4.html

By the way has anyone bought the PSI sharpening system? For the money it is less cost as compared to its competitor.


----------



## Wooduse (Jan 17, 2011)

I have the oneway wolverine system. It works great! However, after looking at the link, the PSI system looks to be identical with exception of the locking mechanism on the slide rails. And the PSI system comes with ALL the attachments. I had to buy mine separately and I paid more $ than the cost of the PSI system. Not sure about the quality of the PSI system, I have never used one, but the quality of the wolverine is superb. Not really what you were looking for, but maybe it helped some.


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

I bought this one and the elsworth bowl gouge jig. Neither the one I bought are the PSI version has the diamond wheel dresser. The complete wolverine set has attachments similar to the elsworth which I didn't need. I have less invested then with the PSI system. I was told that That's all I really needed but have to set it up still. 

I don't see all the attachments with the PSI system. Maybe I'm overlooking something.

Edit: I see the one for skew and the onther one is similar to the elsworth. I bought the elseworth and basic system because someone told me it was better then the attachment that came with the wolverine complete system. I guess I will see. Don't forget to order the diamond wheel dresser like I did.


----------



## Bob Willing (Jul 4, 2008)

rrbrown said:


> I bought this one and the elsworth bowl gouge jig. Neither the one I bought are the PSI version has the diamond wheel dresser. The complete wolverine set has attachments similar to the elsworth which I didn't need. I have less invested then with the PSI system. I was told that That's all I really needed but have to set it up still.
> 
> I don't see all the attachments with the PSI system. Maybe I'm overlooking something.
> 
> Edit: I see the one for skew and the onther one is similar to the elsworth. I bought the elseworth and basic system because someone told me it was better then the attachment that came with the wolverine complete system. I guess I will see. Don't forget to order the diamond wheel dresser like I did.


Yes it is all there in the photo. 

*The four piece set includes:*


*Adjustable "V" Pocket Jig* - Adjusts to accommodate gouges up to 27" long. Lay the handle of your tool in the "pocket" of the jig then adjust the jig length in order for the grinding to be at the proper angle. Rotate the tool to get a precision grind.
*Grinding Platform* - Used for general purpose grinding for all chisels
*Finger Nail Jig *- Ideal for quick grinding of finger nail profiles on shallow spindle gouges or side grinds on deep fluted bowl gouges. Lock in the chisel then adjust the "V" pocket to the appropriate length.
*Skew Grinding Attachment* - Positions on the end of the "V" pocket jig to assist you in grinding precision bevels on any skew chisel.
I already have the diamond dresser which came with my grinder.


----------



## Wooduse (Jan 17, 2011)

The fingernail jig and skew jig I had to buy separately with my wolverine. I have the Ellsworth bowl gouge, the best tool I have ever bought. You will need a wheel dresser.


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

Wooduse said:


> The fingernail jig and skew jig I had to buy separately with my wolverine. I have the Ellsworth bowl gouge, the best tool I have ever bought. You will need a wheel dresser.



Yeah Mike Hawkins reminded me of that. I forgot to order one when I ordered all the other stuff.


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

Wooduse said:


> The fingernail jig and skew jig I had to buy separately with my wolverine. I have the Ellsworth bowl gouge, the best tool I have ever bought. You will need a wheel dresser.


My grinder supposedly came with one but it is junk.


----------



## Ken Johnson (Nov 8, 2007)

Spend the extra money and buy the Worksharp 3000. You can literally put a perfect edge on all of your chisels in 30 minutes or less. This is the best sharpening system ever IMHO.


----------



## Bob Willing (Jul 4, 2008)

Ken Johnson said:


> Spend the extra money and buy the Worksharp 3000. You can literally put a perfect edge on all of your chisels in 30 minutes or less. This is the best sharpening system ever IMHO.


I have the 3000 for over two years and don't like it for my turning chisels, that is why I going with someting else. Don't get me wrong it is excellent for my chisel and carving tools but not my turning tools.

Also the 3000 will not produce a hollow ground edge which the better turning tool manufactures recommend.


----------



## Ken Johnson (Nov 8, 2007)

Can I ask you to expand on that? What is it you don't like? I'm only curious because my experience has been so different.


----------



## wildwood (Jan 25, 2011)

*PSI sharpening system just a knock off the Wolverine system. If you read reviews at website popular with folks that bought it. *

*You can buy basic Wolverine system for $88.00 bucks add the Vari Grind jig for $50 and you got a nice system for $138.00 plus shipping. *

*Some folks use the V-arm or platform for sharpening skews. I have optional skew attachment and do not like it, so freehand sharpen skew chisels. Have the optional Dressing attachment do not like except for the T-bar that comes with it. I use the bar whenever dressing wheels and freehand sharpening. I have been looking at the Mini Platform out now, just not sure need it. Needs and wants never stops me from buying tools.*

*You can get on the list for PSI system and wait for ship from China to come in. Or spend few bucks more and get Wolverine set up now. The basic system with Vari grind jig all you really need.*

*Many venders carry Wolverine System prices and shipping cost do vary. *

*I bought mine from Crafts Supplies years ago, bought the Skew attachment fews years back from Packard Woodworks.*

*http://www.packardwoodworks.com*

*http://www.woodturnerscatalog.com*

*Highland Hardware, Hartsville Tools, and Woodcraft also carry Wolverine System*


----------



## wildwood (Jan 25, 2011)

I do not knock either Worksharp models. Read several positive post on both models over at woodnet. Once they make some jigs for woodturners might be great piece of gear. 

If were looking at a more expensive way to sharpen my turning tools would buy a Tormek and all the jigs that go with it. Would still keep my dry grinder & wolverine set-up too.


----------



## Bob Willing (Jul 4, 2008)

wildwood said:


> *PSI sharpening system just a knock off the Wolverine system. If you read reviews at website popular with folks that bought it. *
> 
> *You can buy basic Wolverine system for $88.00 bucks add the Vari Grind jig for $50 and you got a nice system for $138.00 without shipping. *
> 
> ...


 
I looked up both and could not fine free shipping.


----------



## Bob Willing (Jul 4, 2008)

Ken Johnson said:


> Can I ask you to expand on that? What is it you don't like? I'm only curious because my experience has been so different.


I sharpened my tool from the bottom of the unit looking thru the segmented wheel as recommended but never had enough room to properly rotate tools. This procedure was good for mini tools but not for larger gouges, let alone scrapers. Again as I mentioned before can not hollow grind a tool as recommended by tool manufactures. 

If you want me to be critical every time you sharpen a different size chisel you have to readjust the angle and the alignment approach so that you get a true straight edge across the chisel. I spent more time trying to get the chisel trued up, and when I mean different chisel I mean the width of the chisel. When I first bought it at Woodcraft the sales guy could not walk me thru the setup procedures as basic as adjusting the angle so learned on my own.

This does not mean that I have abandoned the sharpener but now I am ready for and upgrade which this product does not offer.


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

I built a "fingernail grind jig" following a plan I found online. If I had it to do over, I would simply buy one of THESE (scroll down till you see the pix), which I didn't know about till I went to a meeting of the local woodturning club.

For a slide-in-and-out-thing I use a piece of aluminum T-track that attaches underneath the plywood base of my grinder, and a block of wood with a V notch for the rod to stand in. I'll take pix later -- the whole thing cost maybe $35 plus my time.


----------



## Bob Willing (Jul 4, 2008)

duncsuss said:


> I built a "fingernail grind jig" following a plan I found online. If I had it to do over, I would simply buy one of THESE (scroll down till you see the pix), which I didn't know about till I went to a meeting of the local woodturning club.
> 
> For a slide-in-and-out-thing I use a piece of aluminum T-track that attaches underneath the plywood base of my grinder, and a block of wood with a V notch for the rod to stand in. I'll take pix later -- the whole thing cost maybe $35 plus my time.


I made the same jig and platform from the online plans (I just never seem to have time to finish the remainder of the system) and with all of my other projects which includes making my own thickness sander, gun racks and game calls for gun shows I just do not have the time.


----------



## Bob Willing (Jul 4, 2008)

Bob Willing said:


> I looked up both and could not fine free shipping.


Wildwood

Thanks for the advice :thumbsup:I ordered the basic and the vari grind tool from http://www.hartvilletool.com/product/10795 which had free shipping, only I paid $140.98 including shipping. If I had waited for PSI the total would be $124.95 + $10.00 for special handling + shipping? I can do w/o the skew attachment. Thanks again for the advice:thumbsup:

One more thing they hartvilletool also included Work bench hold down clamp 2 pack FREE $14.99 value


----------



## wildwood (Jan 25, 2011)

Sorry for confusion in my earlier post, edited post to make sure have to add shipping unless vendors offers it free.


----------

